# Problems with router; wired connections do not work



## YoshikiUK (Oct 22, 2010)

Hi guys,

Last night my router was working fine, i had the internet on my desktop PC, but when I turned it on this morning I got 'unidentified network - local only'. I am pretty tech savvy so I tried all the usual things; turned PC off and on again, disconnected internet, disabled network connection. The only thing I haven't done (and I will say why in a minute) is do a hard reset of the router. 

I thought it might be my PC but when i connected the router to my laptop i couldn't connect to the network. Same for my xbox 360 which is wired. All wireless connections work without problems. 

The reason I haven't reset the router yet is I have had huge problems when doing this before. For some reason, in order to log in to my router settings (by going to 192.168.0.1 in the address bar), i have to be connected to the internet. Last time I reset my router it lost my stored ISP log in details and I couldn't log in to reenter them. I finally figured it out through trial and error, and I don't want to be without the internet completely. 

I don't now if this is meant to be the case but when I go into 'network' i get nothing come up. Also, under ipconfig /all i get a 169 ip address and no gateway address. I have gone into the network driver's properties and unticked IPv6, edited some stuff in IPv4 but to no avail. 

From what i am describing, do you think this is to do with the router and if i got a new one it would connect OK? Or do you think it is to do with the network? It is just odd that wireless works whereas no wired connections work at all. 

Thanks for the help.


----------



## rgsalinger (May 18, 2009)

Unless you at least re-cycle the router. What I recommend is to turn everything off. Then sequentially turn on the modem, router and pc waiting a few minutes between each power on to let everything get back to normal. This is NOT a hard reset for the router but powering it on/off is part of the normal trouble shooting. On the other hand if wired connections don't work but wired ones do, I wouldn't be at all surprised if you needed to buy a new router! The 169 addresses and no gateway are symptomatic of your computer not being able to get an address automatically from the router where you are running (normally) a dhcp server.


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

no wired connections work for any device connected to the PC - sounds like a router issue to me



> and if i got a new one it would connect OK?


Probably 

you have left it off for a while - sometimes a couple of hours can make it work again , seen that a few times - and the router may have a little more life - but i would think about a replacement 


> Last time I reset my router it lost my stored ISP log in details and I couldn't log in to reenter them. I finally figured it out through trial and error, and I don't want to be without the internet completely.


It will do - that's what a reset does - sets it back to factory condition and then you need to log in and re enter all the details


----------



## YoshikiUK (Oct 22, 2010)

Thanks for the replies. About 5 hours after it stopped working it began working again, without me changing anything. It worked after I shut the computer down, and is still working this morning. If it does it again I will look into getting a new router.


----------

